
Twitter Addresses Troll Problem. Again - gregorymichael
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/16/technology/daily-report-twitter-addresses-troll-problem-again.html?ref=technology
======
internaut
This looks more like a purge of right wing accounts.

[https://youtu.be/qiADHzBOqZ0](https://youtu.be/qiADHzBOqZ0)

This is obviously a huge mistake.

